# Cheapest way to post a rug?



## wellsat (24 October 2010)

I've sold a rug on preloved and now need to post it. I normally take things to the post office but wondered if it would be cheaper to use a courier firm? How do I find one?


----------



## Jesstiggs (24 October 2010)

i used the below link, you get a choice of options

http://www.interparcel.com/quote/


----------



## ISHmad (24 October 2010)

parcel2go.com are excellent, we've used them lots of times.  Cheaper than the PO and they collect from you too which makes things a lot easier.


----------



## jenz87 (24 October 2010)

If you want it to go cheap but slow you can use www.myhermes.co.uk its about £4.99 if you want it to be quick (1-2days) www.interparcel.com approx £7.50.


----------



## LEXIS-MAGIC (24 October 2010)

There i also a good one on ebay it is buy it now at 6.95, I posted a saddle this way and they were great, collection from the door


----------



## wellsat (25 October 2010)

Thanks, that works out much cheaper than the PO


----------

